# JList mit mehreren spalten



## The_S (14. Nov 2005)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine JList mehrspaltig zu gestalten oder eine andere ähnliche Componente die das kann (außer JTable)?


----------



## Roar (14. Nov 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JList.html#setLayoutOrientation(int)


----------



## The_S (14. Nov 2005)

Danke!


----------

